# Kahr Customer Service



## The New Guy (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi, just wondering if anybody has had trouble contacting Kahr lately. I've been trying by phone and email for 2 days without a response. Anybody know what's going on?

-Lamar


----------



## TopGlock (Mar 1, 2009)

I've called them twice lately, mid-day east coast time, and have gotten through fine. I press "1" or whatever the number is for tech support, wait a few minutes while it tells you that you can leave a voicemail, and within minutes I'm talking to someone. They mailed me a new guide rod free of charge and shipping.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

They're great once you get someone on the line, but like everone else in the industry...... they're busy. I think they're hours are 8-4 east coast time. Keep trying


----------

